# Scam: Telephone call scammers claiming to call from Ulster Bank UK Numbrer



## Bessa (15 Nov 2010)

Be aware of calls from a UK number saying they are from Ulster Bank, and that they just need to ask a few security questions. Got one this morning and smelt a rat straight away, when asked for my Mothers maiden name. I told the girl on the phone that i thought she was a scammer, and she got a bit shirty. I also told her that if the bank had any questions i would call the local branch, and i cut the call. Rang the local branch and they had never heard of UK numbers calling here, and said it was a scammer. I just got confirmation in the post this morning regarding an investment we made with the bank last week, i wonder if there is any connection.


----------



## Bessa (16 Nov 2010)

Just to update i got another call early this morning from this UK number, it is now in the hands of the Gardai. Please tell elderly people about these callers.


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2010)

Moved from  Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to Consumer Issues which is where issues like this are discussed on AAM


----------



## rameire (18 Nov 2010)

does the number start with 028 or 048
it could be their office in Belfast trying to ring you.
this office deals with their online banking, investments and savings.
ask them for a telephone number to ring back on if they call again.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Nov 2010)

I have had a number of missed calls and 'dead space' voicemails left for me today from 012037800 - I answered the first one and the line went dead, I did not answer any more of them and there is a silent voicemail left each time. I have not phoned the number back.


----------



## rameire (18 Nov 2010)

thats vodafone.
dont worry they will call you back.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Nov 2010)

rameire said:


> thats vodafone.
> dont worry they will call you back.


 
Bit rude of them to leave silent voicemails?


----------



## elcato (18 Nov 2010)

Appears to be vodafone sales according to boards.ie here


----------



## 7seats (6 Oct 2011)

Just got a call from this number......sounds like the Vodafone reps have an outbound call target measured via the telefony system and they are simply calling numbers, staying on the voicemail long enough for the call to count, then hanging up. :-(


----------



## colin79ie (8 Oct 2011)

Bessa said:


> Just to update i got another call early this morning from this UK number, it is now in the hands of the Gardai. Please tell elderly people about these callers.



If it was _00441702276200or similar, it's Ulster Bank credit card callcentre based in the South of England.
Had the same problem. Branch told me it as a scam. Shows how much they know.
Turned out my DD was not set up correctly and I had to go into my branch to fill out a new form.

No wonder she got 'shirty'!
_


----------



## Kefalonia5 (18 Feb 2013)

*Vodafone sales number...*

Just got a call from this number also: 01 2037800 and didn't answer it as the reps sometimes phone you and the number comes up as Blocked!!!!
It's a sales trick so just be aware....I never answer Blocked number calls as a rule but used to the odd time and it was Vodafone sales section.


----------



## Law.Tuc (4 Apr 2013)

I also got calls from strange numbers. Please write the numbers to some of the big Reverse Call agencies like tellows.co.uk or whocallsme.com.


----------



## mcaul (17 Jul 2013)

Bessa said:


> Be aware of calls from a UK number saying they are from Ulster Bank, and that they just need to ask a few security questions. Got one this morning and smelt a rat straight away, when asked for my Mothers maiden name. I told the girl on the phone that i thought she was a scammer, and she got a bit shirty. I also told her that if the bank had any questions i would call the local branch, and i cut the call. Rang the local branch and they had never heard of UK numbers calling here, and said it was a scammer. I just got confirmation in the post this morning regarding an investment we made with the bank last week, i wonder if there is any connection.



As above, probably from their credit card operations checking on transactions.

You can simply ask their name and call them back using the number printed on the back of your credit card.

These call are a lot more frequent these days as banks are very much on top of fraud patterns. 

If you don't answer the call, you may find your card immediately blocked until they can confirm transactions.


----------



## roker (18 Oct 2013)

I was in Ulster bank this week, and was told that I may get a call to survey their service, I would not be asked sensitive details.


----------



## Vanessa (26 Oct 2013)

Bessa said:


> Be aware of calls from a UK number saying they are from Ulster Bank, and that they just need to ask a few security questions. Got one this morning and smelt a rat straight away, when asked for my Mothers maiden name. I told the girl on the phone that i thought she was a scammer, and she got a bit shirty. I also told her that if the bank had any questions i would call the local branch, and i cut the call. Rang the local branch and they had never heard of UK numbers calling here, and said it was a scammer. I just got confirmation in the post this morning regarding an investment we made with the bank last week, i wonder if there is any connection.


 
Maybe the Lagos branch was trying to contact you.


----------

